# JAPAN 2011 by quashlo: Tokyo I



## quashlo (Jun 14, 2008)

*Tokyo I*
Tokyo II
Tokyo III (Kamakura)
Osaka I (+Kyoto, +Kobe)
Osaka II (Kyoto)
Osaka III (+Nara)
Hiroshima
Fukuoka
Nagasaki
Kita-Kyushu + Shimonoseki
Nikko
Tokyo IV (Yokohama)
Tokyo V

I was in Japan for a little over two weeks in late October and early November.
This first installment covers Day 1 and Day 2, in the Tōkyō area. Enjoy!

Some optional musical accompaniment:






==============
==============


----------



## Pythagoras (Dec 19, 2010)

Nice photos!!!!:cheers: I love Tokyo's architecture and Japan in general.


----------



## ko7 (Sep 7, 2009)

great work, these photos are really nice


----------



## io_bg (Sep 26, 2009)

Great pics, thanks for sharing them


----------



## BearCave (Feb 2, 2007)

Wow great collection!


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Does Tokyo have a historical old town? Or is it just modernist and concrete?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great shots from Tokyo; thanks


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

beautiful and very interesting photos of Tokyo. Thank you


----------



## quashlo (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for comments. 



rychlik said:


> Does Tokyo have a historical old town? Or is it just modernist and concrete?


If you are talking about a district where older architecture has been preserved, no... Much of Tōkyō's older architectural heritage has been lost for a variety of reasons (natural disasters, war, redevelopment), so you won't find large districts with old architecture completely intact. But you can find individual buildings here and there, particularly in older parts of the city like Chūō Ward.

I found this random building while strolling around Ginza. It's only the facade that's intact, though... The insides were gutted out to create a new space for a Barney's (you can see the additions on the left side of the first picture).


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## Koobideh (Jun 27, 2009)

WOW, what amazing photos. Love this city!


----------



## cuiti78 (Sep 15, 2007)

Fantastic pics!! Keep them coming!!! I really enjoyed them so much!!! Congratulations!!!:cheers::carrot::applause:


----------



## quashlo (Jun 14, 2008)

Here's others from the same set.


----------



## hamasaki (Apr 22, 2008)

I miss Tokyo....


----------



## Alejo_paisa (Apr 14, 2009)

Excelente recorrido por Tokio, ¡muy buen trabajo!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Really nice new pics from Tokyo.....thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## Joka (Feb 7, 2006)

We were in Japan more or less the same time and our threads are on the front page at the same time! :cheers:

You have nicer pictures though. Looking at these just makes me realize how little I really saw.


----------



## CurioCity (Sep 28, 2011)

:applause:


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

Well done mate :applause: Fantastic photography and what a city. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

^^

Couldn't agree more! Great photographic skillz :applause:


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Fantastic photos! :cheers:

I particularly enjoyed this one...everyone staring at their phones...



>


----------

